# Bikes and frames on the Slipstream site



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone checked out the bikes for sale on the slipstream site. There are some pretty decent deals on there (fairly close to LBS prices, but a little better). They are saying that these are actual team bikes. Do you guys think that is legit?


----------

